# Breed?



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Any ideas what breed/mix? I'm curious
He's a rescue so no idea on back ground
He is huge though, massive. From the back of his skull to his beak is close to 2" if not over. Huge feet too and pretty long legs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he looks like a large homing pigeon..his head esp looks like a homer. IMO.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

I did think that when I first got him but he's seriously huge. and has a really broad body.

I suppose he could be a homer but not a racer??

when i was at an italian show they had a breed they called california. They reminded me of him a lot. But i could never find the english name for them, if there is. I didn't find california pigeons online.

Ever heard of them?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The larger meat breeds just don't have head/beaks like that. I have not heard of california breed of pigeon, they must not be showable or registerd? but that does not mean someone has not called their breeding youngsters california pigeons. I think the big guy is just that a big homer..it happens and there are small ones too depending on the strain. or he very well could be some type of meat pigeon mixed with homer, like a mondaine and homer cross perhaps.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

This is my racer. Flew over 4400 air miles last year. Looks very similar.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)




----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I have had a few homing pigeons that were also gigantic and the funny thing is they came from normal sized homers. They flew well tho. My guess is it is a homer and a nice looking one at that!


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I knew a guy, an Italian American in California who bred Spanish thief pouters that looked exactly like your black one: face wise. Isn't that funny.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

How well does he fly? are you planning to cross breed him with the Lahore?


----------

